# Which GPU to buy? Budget from 9.5k to 16k!



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2016)

What is the best card for 9.5k? GTX750Ti 2GB!

What is the best card for 16k? GTX9604GB!

Which one is better in terms of price to performance ratio? ... 						

I have 10k right now but need to add another 6k if I go with GTX960 4GB...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2016)

Not a good time to buy GPU. Wait for RX480 launch in India.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2016)

You can weigh this and judge better than many of us, I believe.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2016)

nac said:


> You can weigh this and judge better than many of us, I believe.



I dont have 16k thats why I need your suggestions. Either GTX750Ti 2GB/4GB or GTX960 4GB? Which one to go for?


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I dont have 16k thats why I need your suggestions. Either GTX750Ti 2GB/4GB or GTX960 4GB? Which one to go for?


There is almost always there is a better product @ higher price. If 10k is what you can afford, stick with that.


----------



## supergamer (Jun 19, 2016)

Rx 460 will arrive around same price as gtx960... so wait for it.

Exact same specs as gtx960 too... 1024 cores and 128bit. :winking_NF: Good for 1080p medium-high.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2016)

You can either play the wait game or get the GTX960 which is sufficient for 1080p gaming.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 20, 2016)

follow here for AMD updates, its hype time right now.

The AMD subreddit - News and discussions related to CPUs, APUs, GPUs, and other fancy silicon


----------



## supergamer (Jul 12, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Rx 460 will arrive around same price as gtx960... so wait for it.
> 
> Exact same specs as gtx960 too... 1024 cores and 128bit. :winking_NF: Good for 1080p medium-high.



Well RX460 specs out and it's disappointing to see only 896 cores.
Performance will be equal or slower than gtx950.
But again that means it will be quite cheap around 12k. So a good alternative to gtx950.

Too bad gtx960's price will stay locked in place.


----------

